# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Giao Diện|Thiết kế... >  Làm sao để mở file ảnh .img ???

## phamthaovnn

em đang làm lại giao diện 1 phần mềm, nhưng không thể mở được file ảnh .img . các anh có phần mềm nào xem được và chỉnh sửa được dạng file này không giúp em với a. em chân thành cảm ơn.

1 file ví dụ, ai có phần mềm nào đọc được em xin hậu tạ ạh: http://www.megaupload.com/?d=0r6356tj

----------

